# Peugeot Drops Protest of Audi R15 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As many of the teams contesting the 24 Hours of Le Mans attended scrutineering on Tuesday of race week last June, Peugeot Sport released text that outlined its complaint about the Audi R15 TDI's aerodynamic design. Audi had just gone through and passed its scrutineering session on Monday and Peugeot was not satisfied with the results. The French team exclaimed their disapproval and plan to take their complaint above the heads of the ACO organizing body in Le Mans to what is motorsport's 'supreme court' in this particular matter... the FIA. 
With Peugeot the winner of this year's Le Mans, it's perhaps a foregone conclusion that they'd drop the complaint, but that's just now been confirmed by AutoSport. Additionally, the French are keen to see improved communications of the rules next year. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Mehmed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Peugeot Drops Protest of Audi R15 TDI ([email protected])*

Damn French and their bitching and crying...


----------



## 16v4me (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Peugeot Drops Protest of Audi R15 TDI (Mehmed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehmed* »_Damn French and their bitching and crying...


----------

